# Is it okay?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it okay if I like males?? JK JK My cousin told me to write this! Can you tell we're related ??????????????????????


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben you'd better watch out!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no comment..


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> no comment..


 x2!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG^2 for a second there youy had me alil scared


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd im never posting on ur threads again


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

gunner77 said:


> parkerd im never posting on ur threads again


HAHA tats funny rite there... lol


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

You have too much time on your hands


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying to rack up posts, huh?


----------



## HoytShooter13 (Nov 11, 2011)

q word


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I do have too much time on my hands! It sux!! RH yeah I wanna get 1,000!! Lmbo "Q" word?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

"queer" remember it means odd.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I fit both bills!!! Hahahah JK


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh boy!!!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Man your scaring me


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

These are all just jokes?! Or are they?


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

G word. Lol


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think your confussed Parker!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It must be the homeschooling.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

awkward!

hey I'm homeschooled and I aint messed up, well at least not in the area parkered is lol!

I dont even like the thought of what u said, I cant stand gays, and I KNOW one if i see one then I get as far away as that area as possible!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys I was just joking.. Garsh I'm not "messed" up I'm very smart A-B's all of my schooling thus far... I just like to act stupid and be funny...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

IK my cousin is gay but he won't come out of the closet about it and he's really werid he only has like 1-2 guy friends!! ALLLL Of his friends are girls! So either he is Gay or a stud.. Lol but I think the beginning of that last sentence...


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Guys I was just joking.. Garsh I'm not "messed" up I'm very smart A-B's all of my schooling thus far... I just like to act stupid and be funny...


funny or haha funny? Lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Where you trying to be funny or "haha funny" :thumbs_do


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm homeschooled too and I'm not messed up either. 







Well maybe.....:nerd::behindsof hahahahaha. You know...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> awkward!
> 
> hey I'm homeschooled and I aint messed up, well at least not in the area parkered is lol!
> 
> I dont even like the thought of what u said, I cant stand gays, and I KNOW one if i see one then I get as far away as that area as possible!


Nothing wrong with homosexuals, and certianly no reason to lump them all in one group like that. I've a few friends who are in same-sex relationships and they're happy. Why don't they deserve to be? Besides, don't forget that means less competition for the attractive ladies 

Also, having lots of female friends can make you the perfect boyfriend when you find the right girl. You learn how to pretend to listen perfectly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Parker you pee me off. Oh and ^ that post is totally wrong! It is wrong.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I think Parker is afaird to come out of the closet too. JUST KIDDING MAN!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *^ that post is totally wrong! It is wrong. *


x2.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't agree with the homos but I'm not gonna hate them just there actions and not want to kill them or anything... I just stay away they live there life I live mine... RH how so?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My post is wrong? How's that? To hold someone's sexual preferences against them is narrow minded, sorta like considering any straight couples that like role play as "wrong" or using birth control as "wrong".


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Trust me, getting stuck in the friend zone (with the opposite sex let me add) is the kiss of death if you ever become interested in one of them and want to ask them out.

As for gays, I don't believe they're doing the right thing as it says in the Bible it's an abomination to the Lord but yeah, we all have our opinions.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

isaacdahl said:


> Trust me, getting stuck in the friend zone (with the opposite sex let me add) is the kiss of death if you ever become interested in one of them and want to ask them out.
> 
> As for gays, I don't believe they're doing the right thing as it says in the Bible it's an abomination to the Lord but yeah, we all have our opinions.


... A fate worse than death in some cases!

Yup, everyone has their own opinion. The Bible also says that all of men are created in God's image, right? According to the Amish using the internet like this is wrong too:lol:

Doesn't change the fact that it should have been fairly obvious that this forum is absolutely the worst place to find open minds about stuff like that...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

as long as they are not all public and flaming around the school I am fine.. but recently there was a note that got found by one of them and had what they do in the bedroom.. and then it just becomes flat out wrong.. well its wrong in the first place. but as long as I dont hear about it, then im all good!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Exactly like I said earlier Do I agree with what they do? N o but I'm not gonna judge them that's God's job not mine.. They live there life I live mine as stated previously...


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Omg discussing this stuff on a archery forum!!!!!!!!!! lol thats about all i can say lets just keep it as parkers joke in the beginning... any gays in our school get dissed by everybody even the teachers...(HOPEFULLY NOT HURTING ANYONES FEELINGS............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................) aNYWAYS , buy the way was not meaning that sarcastically...:wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

kegan said:


> ... A fate worse than death in some cases!
> 
> Yup, everyone has their own opinion. The Bible also says that all of men are created in God's image, right? According to the Amish using the internet like this is wrong too:lol:
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that it should have been fairly obvious that this forum is absolutely the worst place to find open minds about stuff like that...


I'm not amish if that's what your implying:wink: and I'm not saying your wrong either. We all have our own views and I do understand yours; don't think I'm oblivious to your thinking. Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they don't have an open mind...almost sounds like your not open to my ideas? I do understand what your saying, but there's more to it than that.

Just because one's homosexual doesn't mean that God doesn't love them and that he doesn't have a plan for them...quite the contrary. Just like everyone one of us including myself, they're not perfect and will make mistakes in their life. Whether we want to believe it or not, we will be judged in the end...think of it this way; If I were to commit a crime and go to court, the judge isn't going to let me go because _I_ believe what I did _wasn't_ wrong. The laws the law and has to be enforced. Whether homosexuality is a sin or not neither of us can answer. Who knows, maybe my ideas are messed up and your correct, but then again it could be the other way around. 

That's not saying were all going to hell because we've made mistakes; that's why God sent His son Jesus to save us from, pretty much, ourselves.

So, God (like our parents and guardians) makes rules because He loves us. Think what a mess the world would be if there were absolutely no rules and anything went? If your parents let you play with loaded guns when you were little because you wanted to? Kinda dumb right? 

Sorry, this is getting kinda long. If you'd like to discuss it more I'd love to hear views. Just send me a PM and we can chat some more:smile:.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> RH how so?


 I forgot... Don't know why I said that.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

should be a required age limit on this website.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

kegan said:


> My post is wrong? How's that? To hold someone's sexual preferences against them is narrow minded, sorta like considering any straight couples that like role play as "wrong" or using birth control as "wrong".


"Crime against nature" from the Bible


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kylecurtis04 said:


> should be a required age limit on this website.


should be a required age limit on this forum. just remember who is going to become the obnoxious rage hating jerks in 10 years.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Put a age limit we'll just make our own forum where adults are NEVER allowed to join or FB! Lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

And your 25 why are you even on here? yes your young but your over the age of 18-21 so that makes you an adult. "A place for youth archers to explore archery without those *PESKY* adults


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm not amish if that's what your implying:wink: and I'm not saying your wrong either. We all have our own views and I do understand yours; don't think I'm oblivious to your thinking. Just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they don't have an open mind...almost sounds like your not open to my ideas? I do understand what your saying, but there's more to it than that.
> 
> Just because one's homosexual doesn't mean that God doesn't love them and that he doesn't have a plan for them...quite the contrary. Just like everyone one of us including myself, they're not perfect and will make mistakes in their life. Whether we want to believe it or not, we will be judged in the end...think of it this way; If I were to commit a crime and go to court, the judge isn't going to let me go because _I_ believe what I did _wasn't_ wrong. The laws the law and has to be enforced. Whether homosexuality is a sin or not neither of us can answer. Who knows, maybe my ideas are messed up and your correct, but then again it could be the other way around.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I make no claims about being right. Which is why I usually try to take no stand on anything. I've just been around this forum for several years and even though several groups of regular posters have come and gone, the type of people who post here are usually the same. This group is actually one of the nicer ones. When I first started here there were some people who would get very nasty about things. 

I just think of it like this, you wouldn't go into a Tea Party meeting to talk about taxing folks more heavily to pay for welfare, would you ? Exactly. 

Oh, and giraffes can be gay, and they're more natural than humans. Something to think about...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey speaking of gay ppl, there was this kid that was using my friends phone. he got on his facebook and never logged out. we wrote "i'm Gay" on his status it was classic.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey ^^ I thought ou said you would never post on my threads again?! +1 for me!!


----------



## HoytShooter13 (Nov 11, 2011)

no comment.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

kegan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I make no claims about being right. Which is why I usually try to take no stand on anything. I've just been around this forum for several years and even though several groups of regular posters have come and gone, the type of people who post here are usually the same. This group is actually one of the nicer ones. When I first started here there were some people who would get very nasty about things.
> 
> I just think of it like this, you wouldn't go into a Tea Party meeting to talk about taxing folks more heavily to pay for welfare, would you ? Exactly.
> 
> Oh, and giraffes can be gay, and they're more natural than humans. Something to think about...


I guess there's two sides to everything and million different ways to look at them.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

parkerd said:


> And your 25 why are you even on here? yes your young but your over the age of 18-21 so that makes you an adult. "A place for youth archers to explore archery without those *PESKY* adults


I wouldn't have said there should be an age requirement if you would actually post topics related to hunting; instead you post nonsense threads.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I knew u were kidding or else I wouldnt have posted on this page whatsoever.


parkerd said:


> Guys I was just joking.. Garsh I'm not "messed" up I'm very smart A-B's all of my schooling thus far... I just like to act stupid and be funny...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

There's nonsense everywhere! So then everything should be banned? Adults create nosense stuff to look at Mutanville it's just general chit chat and goofing off... And I have only posted a few "Nonsense" threads.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> There's nonsense everywhere! So then everything should be banned? Adults create nosense stuff to look at Mutanville it's just general chit chat and goofing off... And I have only posted a few "Nonsense" threads.


thats pretty much the mutantville for yah... and mutant ville is awesome.. so yeah..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I know I go on it all the time!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe we should delete this thread from all of the arguing.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

This isn't arguing healthy debate....:wink:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have to agree with parker:darkbeer: It is heathly to argu..:wink:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

uuhh, maybe a little, not too much though


----------

